# uh oh



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

My 120g Is draining itself very rapidly as I write this...


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

WHAT

remove your fish to a safe place

i really dont know


----------



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

I got most of them out, as well as the plants. But I have way to much stuff to put in my 50g. Everything bad happens at Christmas....


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd be more worried about the floor and water damage...


----------



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

Anyone looking for a cheap 120g. All proceeds go towards the get me a new tank fund....


----------



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

Lol, Its hardwood over concrete. I am going to have to rip it all up...my wife is going to kill me...


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

yikes..
try this http://www.reefaddicts.com/entry.php/627-The-280g-reef-is-leaking

maybe even the wood and clamps can slow it down.

so sorry to hear...


----------



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

LOl thanks for the link but it took my tank 15 min to drain...


----------



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

trying to stay positive...


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

wow that must have been a bad split...damn...does your wife know yet?


----------



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

I called her at work and told her the tank was leaking, but I had it under control...that was when it was a fast drip...by the time i got off the phone 90% of the water was gone...


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

omg...all I can say is get it done before she comes home...and get a wet/dry vac or two pronto.


----------



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

I have every sheet and towel in the house on the floor and my 6y/o helping me to wring them all out...Its a daddy daughter moment...


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

i have a few spare tanks if u like .nothing big but i think approx 20 gal or a 30 gal, if u care to boorow them .


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Keep trying to mop up all the water you can. Get out a dehumidifier and a bunch of fans and you might save your floor if you can get it completely dry fast enough. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the offer, But my daughter has a 30g and I have a spare 50g and i just found a 15g in my storage room.


----------



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

The worst part of all this is that I work nights. I was on my way to bed after being up for the last 23 hours. Looks like it will be a long day for me...


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

no worries man , good luk , hae u thought about goin to stephensens rental or home depot and renting a big fan to get the water to dry before it absorbs . anywys ill let u work on your tank , good luk again ,
tom


----------



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

I got 3 fans going at it now. I'll probably still rip up the floor just to be on the safe side though. But that's a job for another day...


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

If I remember correctly you're not far from me - I can lend you a decent sized dehumidifier if want.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohhh nooo!!! D: I am so so sorry... I've siphoned water out all over the bedroom carpet being me and forgetting about the turtle tank while I was cleaning. My bf was so not pleased with me.. But at least this wasn't your fault!


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear that!! HOpefully you don't have too much damage!



Ciddian said:


> Ohhh nooo!!! D: I am so so sorry... I've siphoned water out all over the bedroom carpet being me and forgetting about the turtle tank while I was cleaning. My bf was so not pleased with me.. But at least this wasn't your fault!


LOL I did this last night! Was siphoning a tank and working on another one then I heard water. LOL....luckily it was a ceramic floor and I caught it quickly.


----------



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

Well I got a bit of sleep. Everything seems to be dried up. I had my 15g on the floor by the tank to catch some of the tank water for the fish and it seems my wife's cat decided to go fishing. Half my plants are on the floor as well as some stiff as board fish. 

Forget sushi, I'm having cat tonight...


----------



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the offer Greg-0 but everything seems to be good.

I've overflowed my tank before. Always a fun time.

My wife is uber pissed.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Sorry you went through/are going through this. I hope things work out well with the plants and fish you were able to save. Your wife is probably stressed about the holidays too but once things are under control it should get better as well.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Was it a seem in the tank that let go? What brand of tank was it?

Harry


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Let's look at the positive side of this, now you have a reason to upgrade. =]


----------

